# First week with the Brewtus



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

It was a good time to have a weeks holiday to coincide with the delivery of my first E61 machine the Brewtus....and what a great week it has been.

Struggled a little on the first couple of days as over eager to see results. Made a few basic mistakes with grind/ baskets but it wasn't long before everything came into place with espresso production, thanks in part to Mazzer SJ already in place.

Steaming then became my next hurdle, especially after being signed up to the crappe art challenge!. Did not have a clue until daren kindly came round and showed me correct technique and WOW what a monster steamer the brewtus is.

Here are some general comparisons to my previous machine (the classic)

*Pro's*

*
*

Heat up time is good at 30 min all in. (45min+ with the classic)

Cup tray is a good size and works well to keep cups warm (have installed some non slip perforated rubber matting on top to avoid scratches and have yet to fit handles)

Dual Boiler/ PID gives constantly consistent brewing temperature. Great not to be messing around with temp surfing! I'm currently brewing at 95 degrees. Unnecessary to flush before each shot...just lock the PF and pull lever.

Quick cut-off time for shots......excellent for shot timing ( I weigh in and out). Satisfying kersplossh too drip tray!.

Dual boiler makes the brewtus a steaming monster (thanks to daren for showing me how to steam and what brewtus was capable of & with just single tip!)

Huge drip tray...... massive in comparison to the classic.

Looks gorgeous...so shiny

*Con's*

Have to remove cup tray to fill reservoir which is a bit of an inconvenience. (not an issue with classic) In hindsight would have gone for the plumbed in version (just for water in)

Vibe pump is a bit noisy but no big deal.

Did not realise how heavy the brewtus is as I had plans for occasional portability for family occasions. After getting brewtus up stairs it will be staying it in the kitchen!

. . .

The biggest improvement apart from the aesthetics are the reduction in time it takes to produce milk based drinks. My brain is still re-learning that I don't have to wait for milk.

My drafty kitchen is now a lot warmer and has become an area of the house where i have started to spend more time.

The Brewtus together with the SJ have become the focal point of the kitchen and I really look forward to coffee time which appears to be increasing in frequency.

Also look forward to learning more and improving my coffee experience with the Brewtus:good:


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Great write up mate, your setup looks amazing. I now have coffee envy!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

You sound really happy with it - great to hear.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Setup looking spiffy GS!

The Brewtus is also the machine I have my eye on for when I upgrade from my Classic. So you'd def recommend the plumbed in?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Great write up mate, your setup looks amazing. I now have coffee envy!





drude said:


> You sound really happy with it - great to hear.


Thanks guys, very happy with the set-up and just thought I would share my thoughts on here.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a Brewtus fairly soon so this is useful. Would you get a rotary or the vibe you can switch between plumbed or tank?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Setup looking spiffy GS!
> 
> The Brewtus is also the machine I have my eye on for when I upgrade from my Classic. So you'd def recommend the plumbed in?


Hi Milanski

Firstly i don't want to take too much away from the classic. Had the classic for 10 months and learnt so much with the machine about espresso. It really can produce some amazing results if you are prepared to work with it's constraints.

Regards the Brewtus, the plumbed in option is another £100 on top of the reservoir price and is probably worth it just for the option to plumb in should you need it. Some people have no option to plumb in (marble worktops etc) so the reservoir only option is an easy £100 saving.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Interesting about the dosing in the VSTs. I can comfortably fit 19g in an 18g VST and 21g in a 20g VST


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GS - It's really good to hear how pleased you are with the Brewt. I was quite taken by her on my visit and so impressed with the steaming abilities.

You make a lovely couple


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'm looking to buy a Brewtus fairly soon so this is useful. Would you get a rotary or the vibe you can switch between plumbed or tank?


Rotary is plumbed in only and is £200 over the price of reservoir version

I'm happy with the vibe pump but would have gone for the plumbed in version which as you say switches between reservoir and plumbed in quite easily.

Of course if you go fully plumbed in you will have to budget for filter and additional pipework/fittings etc

You are welcome to pop over jeesby to try out the brewtus if you are ever up this way:good:


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Hi Milanski
> 
> Firstly i don't want to take too much away from the classic. Had the classic for 10 months and learnt so much with the machine about espresso. It really can produce some amazing results if you are prepared to work with it's constraints.
> 
> Regards the Brewtus, the plumbed in option is another £100 on top of the reservoir price and is probably worth it just for the option to plumb in should you need it. Some people have no option to plumb in (marble worktops etc) so the reservoir only option is an easy £100 saving.


I've got my Classic nailed and can pull amazing shots on it even if I say so myself! I've learned a great deal on my humble Classic and for that I am very grateful. However, I strongly dislike the aluminium boiler and group head parts and want to get shot of it asap for that reason alone. The temp surf thing I actually enjoy as it makes me feel much more part of the coffee making experience - but then again if that's what I'm after I should really go down the lever route, and I might well as it seems good 2nd hand levers can be bought for reasonable prices. However, I think you just can't beat a massive shiny thing in your kitchen as a statement of personal intent to 'knowing' coffee, so when the time is right I will be looking for a beast like this. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cheers - might take you up on that before I pull the trigger.

Would you just run the machine from an external container rather than actually plumbing it in?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Interesting about the dosing in the VSTs. I can comfortably fit 19g in an 18g VST and 21g in a 20g VST


Overdosing the vst seemed to be causing me a lot of issues on the day (16g in the 15g vst was my go to dose on the classic) was getting an imprint of the shower screen in the puck and some terrible channeling.

*It's still early days *but I'm currently 14g In the 15g vst basket and getting excellent extraction via naked PF. Taste wise far more bolder/ flavoursome and with consistency.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Cheers - might take you up on that before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Would you just run the machine from an external container rather than actually plumbing it in?


You are more than welcome.

Would not see the point of running from a container....... would just stick with reservoir if that was the case.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Great looking set up, do you leave it on or do you have it on a timer?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Interesting about the dosing in the VSTs. I can comfortably fit 19g in an 18g VST and 21g in a 20g VST


Yep me too can overdose the vst in every basket 15 to 22


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just means you wouldn't have to take the top off to refill I suppose - have seen some people do that on other forums.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Great looking set up, do you leave it on or do you have it on a timer?


With the 30 min warm up time (10 min boilers + 20min for group) I just switch it on in advance.

Was on all afternnoon/evening yesterday due to the crappe art challenge

Though may get a wemo at some point to control via iphone.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Originally Posted by *garydyke1*
> 
> Interesting about the dosing in the VSTs. I can comfortably fit 19g in an 18g VST and 21g in a 20g VST
> 
> Yep me too can overdose the vst in every basket 15 to 22


Cheers, will take a fresh look at the issue I was having with my 15g vst.

That said, I'm currently happy at under dosing the basket for the moment.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Interesting about the dosing in the VSTs. I can comfortably fit 19g in an 18g VST and 21g in a 20g VST


I get 18g into a 15g vst and it works a treat.

Just PMd GS11 about the cup tray handles. You still got yours Gary?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> I get 18g into a 15g vst and it works a treat.
> 
> Just PMd GS11 about the cup tray handles. You still got yours Gary?


Cheers expo.....in view of now 3 forum members successfully overdosing vst's I will remove the vst section from my opening post (until I have the opportunity to make further assessment







)

Pm answered re handles


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> I get 18g into a 15g vst and it works a treat.
> 
> Just PMd GS11 about the cup tray handles. You still got yours Gary?


Yes they still function perfectly


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You haven't got a photo handy have you?


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Nice write up GS

i stumbled upon the power buy thread by accident yesterday and now this ...

very tempted

did you have a big choice between the hx and dual?

reading up tonight and wondering what the extra £300 buys you !!

thanks

lighty


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dual boiler gives you unlimited steaming and pid controlled brew temperature. You don't need to flush before pulling a shot like on Hx. You get 2 gauges on dual boiler for steam pressure and group head pressure. Dual boiler also gives you the 3 options of rotary pump plumbed in or vibe pump reservoir/ plumbed in.

Hx Only one option = vibe pump plumbed in. one guage only (group pressure). HX will be easier to descale compared to dual boiler.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lighty said:


> Nice write up GS
> 
> i stumbled upon the power buy thread by accident yesterday and now this ...
> 
> ...


A totally better machine, as has been said before, pound for pound you won't get a better machine for a grand than the expo dual boiler mk4, I love my rotary version, so versatile and right up there with the r58 duet to and verona


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I've just bought mine too. I will recieve mid week I think. I went for a tank/plumb version for many reasons, mainly logistic although I have the option to plumb later. I wanted to do the group buy but the lack of option to pay buy credit card forced my hand and I had more or less the same offer from a shop that supplies me my Mazzer spares. Really looking forward to being the next member of the Brewtus club, especially having been assured and guided that way by many people whose advice I have sought. FIngers crossed!!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is Brewtus the correct name as I am pretty sure they ran into copyright issues and named it the Leva


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Is Brewtus the correct name as I am pretty sure they ran into copyright issues and named it the Leva


No idea and I don't care if the espresso's good!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> A totally better machine, as has been said before, pound for pound you won't get a better machine for a grand than the expo dual boiler mk4, I love my rotary version, so versatile and right up there with the r58 duet to and verona


Sounds like he's going pump side ..............


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Is Brewtus the correct name as I am pretty sure they ran into copyright issues and named it the Leva


Office Dual Leva then



Mrboots2u said:


> Sounds like he's going pump side ..............


I am curious about all this rotary talk.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Damn and blast ... Knew it

hey ho, it's only money

that hx vibe to rotary dual gap isn't that big really is it?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> I've just bought mine too. I will recieve mid week I think. I went for a tank/plumb version for many reasons, mainly logistic although I have the option to plumb later. I wanted to do the group buy but the lack of option to pay buy credit card forced my hand and I had more or less the same offer from a shop that supplies me my Mazzer spares. Really looking forward to being the next member of the Brewtus club, especially having been assured and guided that way by many people whose advice I have sought. FIngers crossed!!!!


Congrats xiuxiuejar on your new purchase. Bet you can't wait to have 'brewtus' up and running. Out of interest what grinder are you pairing with?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you're going to drop that sort of money on a machine you might have for the next five-ten years then you might as well go the full distance.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Office Dual Leva then
> 
> I am curious about all this rotary talk.





jeebsy said:


> Office Dual Leva then
> 
> I am curious about all this rotary talk.


Rotary is much quieter and is plumb in only no tank (much larger pump than a vibe)

I believe rotary has different ramping characteristics/ profile compared to the vibe pump.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Office Dual Leva then
> 
> I am curious about all this rotary talk.


I am not so close but if you want to make the trip out to Swindon you can check out the rotary variant.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Congrats xiuxiuejar on your new purchase. Bet you can't wait to have 'brewtus' up and running. Out of interest what grinder are you pairing with?


That's a sore point at the moment. My wife is supporting me in my purchase of the Expobar but at present she only lets me have a Mini Mazzer in the house, I do have two bigger Mazzers set up in the outhouse though. I'm hoping when she sees the bigger Expobar, she'll let me move at least the SJ in the house although I'd prefer the Royal inside as there is a huge difference - somehow don't see it happening but here's hoping!!!! If not, the first of the morning will be done with Mini, which should be quite capable although not spectacular, and through the day I can grind outside and come back. I think she's softening a little though as lately she's seen me out the back 'experimenting' with grinders and a couple of old machines I have. She basically told me to buy a machine and stop playing around with different grinders so I've promised not to look at anything coffee related except for Coffeeforums until next year! I may move all the grinders out and let her 'feel sorry' for me running in and out to grind coffee but as the weather here is excellent, I don't think it'll work.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Rotary is much quieter and is plumb in only no tank (much larger pump than a vibe)
> 
> I believe rotary has different ramping characteristics/ profile compared to the vibe pump.


I would have liked a rotary for the added smoothness of the pull but have been assured the vibe is more than acceptable.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> That's a sore point at the moment. My wife is supporting me in my purchase of the Expobar but at present she only lets me have a Mini Mazzer in the house, I do have two bigger Mazzers set up in the outhouse though. I'm hoping when she sees the bigger Expobar, she'll let me move at least the SJ in the house although I'd prefer the Royal inside as there is a huge difference - somehow don't see it happening but here's hoping!!!! If not, the first of the morning will be done with Mini, which should be quite capable although not spectacular, and through the day I can grind outside and come back. I think she's softening a little though as lately she's seen me out the back 'experimenting' with grinders and a couple of old machines I have. She basically told me to buy a machine and stop playing around with different grinders so I've promised not to look at anything coffee related except for Coffeeforums until next year! I may move all the grinders out and let her 'feel sorry' for me running in and out to grind coffee but as the weather here is excellent, I don't think it'll work.


Sounds like you have access to a nice choice of grinders, but iwould be ideal if at least in the same room...good luck on that front with the mrs:good:


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Just picked them up second hand - lots of bars closing down etc. I have a few grinders as I have a fascination for them but I love the Mazzers - beautiful big lumps and when you set them up next to eachother there is something cutre - like a family heading out. The Mazzers are no-frills - on/off or timer switch, blades move round and throw out most of the grind. I even love the clonk of the doser. I know that there are some works of art out there when it comes to grinders - but I love the Mazzers. Never come accross one but my dream is to find a Kony - Just a bit taller than an SJ but the conical burr set intrigues me.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Rotary would be nice and I might just squeeze one in but the filter bottles look pretty big - like an O2 diving tank!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I was toying with the idea of a rotary using one of those 15 litre water bottles as the supply but I just thought if I can't do it properly...

Apart from that, the rotary pumps are widely available so, even though it's a pain in the ass, it is possible to convert them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Vibe tank/plumbed is the sensible option, but what's the fun in being sensible....


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

In a nutshell jeebs


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Vibe tank/plumbed is the sensible option, but what's the fun in being sensible....


Reckon jeesby may be going for the rotary:good:

Now running some much fresher beans (java jampit rested 10days ) through brewtus this morning before I set off for work.

Great initial results but will need some further dialling in when I get back later ......already looking forward:act-up:

But better get to work:exit:


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Have to say, I am looking forward to Jampit witht he Brewtus. On the Gaggia I get serious crema and beautiful velvetty coffee so I imagine the Brewtus will produce superior shots (if not, there will be a Brewtus for sale for a hundred less than I paid for it and with a rather lengthy guarantee!)


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice write up, good to see your enjoying the Brewtus, looking good in the kitchen


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Let us know how you get on with the Jampit (my current favourite bean).


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Expobarista said:


> Just PMd GS11 about the cup tray handles.


What handles are you using?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

mym said:


> What handles are you using?


I didn't go for handles in the end.

Have plenty of space too remove the top cover and was happy to keep extra space for cups.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be sad to see mine go .....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But not for too long gary


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I'll be sad to see mine go .....


Ooooh no your not going to the other side are you.....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

kikapu said:


> Ooooh no your not going to the other side are you.....


No, Im not getting a Lever machine or DSOL subscription


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> No, Im not getting a Lever machine or DSOL subscription


Perfectly understand your view on the lever but missing out on the DSOL sub means you won't get hairs on your chest.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

You're going for the plumbed version then Gary?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I need hair on my head , not chest . he he


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr Steve said:


> You're going for the plumbed version then Gary?


All will become apparent in good time. Steve I think I need your opinion on a non coffee related matter, its not about chest hairs either


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I'll be sad to see mine go .....


Sorry to hear the news









.....I'm guessing a very generous retention discount from sage has played its part.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Cant see Gary having a machine without a PID.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Gary,

The doctor is in.

Tell the forum about your embarrassing problem and we can all help! Or PM me if you prefer


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> All will become apparent in good time. Steve I think I need your opinion on a non coffee related matter, its not about chest hairs either


Am I allowed to guess gary?


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

No Charlie, you aren't qualified! Guessing is for a fully trained GP


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Dr Steve said:


> No Charlie, you aren't qualified! Guessing is for a fully trained GP


About his upgrade not health, I'm a qualified engineer so thats well within my guessing remit lol.


----------

